# TPGer extension ideas



## dbq49 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sunday dreaming, I have a Dumore 44-011 and it has a 3/8" shaft.  I have  seen extensions for sale on Ebay and company products are to expensive.   So, Roto-zip's cutters have a chuck with multi collets that would hold  1/8 and 1/4" shafted stones.  Again, So, why not make a shaft extension  that fits the Dumore and tear apart an old roto-zip motor shaft.  Cut  off the roto shaft and install it's chuck in a home-made extension for  the Dumore tpg?  Anybody have any ideas why not?  Finding an old  roto-zip is easy.  Pinning the roto shaft in home-made extension????   What length to make the extension?
How to keep the extension true?  :thinking:
Thanks, lets keep Sunday thinkers involved.


----------

